# Hair in my Mclellands 3 cherry



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I just opened up a 1 oz bulk bag of it and theres a huge blonde hair sitting right there.. um.. gross?


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

Wonder how many field mice hairs go unseen in every oz of tobacco.  All jokes aside it was probably from an employee of the retailer you purchased it from. Personally it's not that gross to me. After being in the Army an eating foods made by Sudanese workers and local foods in Iraq I could live with a hair in my tobacco.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

probably, i'm sure ive eaten my share of strange things with how our food packing regulations are 
it just kinda freaked me out haha. it was a looong one too, like a foot long at least


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

Zogg said:


> probably, i'm sure ive eaten my share of strange things with how our food packing regulations are
> it just kinda freaked me out haha. it was a looong one too, like a foot long at least


Chances are it was a chick then........at least tell yourself that. Deninetly don't want to be smokin' some food long dude hair! :lol:


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

Just be thankful it was not short and curly :scared:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Must only be smoked in pubic.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Ooops... I meant "public".


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

Incredible!!! I never would have guessed beetles had blond hair! 

Waaaait.... What color is the root? This might not be so impressive after all.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

no root, or a tiny one which is probably why it fell out.

humans shed hundreds of hairs per day, women shed more than men. it looks bleached blonde.. which would further weaken and thin the hair. so im not surprised.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

?????????????


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

The one hair to rule them all?!


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

McClelland's packaging department sends its deepest regrets:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Personally, I think I'd prefer Gandolf.. That blonde looks like her hairs seen a few hundred more man-parts than i'd want near my tobacco


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

I have long blonde hair....yup it was mine, feel free to send the tobacco back to me then


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Not a big deal...I've used em to floss my teeth in my college days!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Emailed the store i got it from, they told me their bulk tobacco packer has long blonde hair, so i narrowed it down.

also - She must use cherry conditioner cause this tasted extra-cherry-tastic


----------

